# Splashy Surprise



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Alrighty then. I paired my two best Black (or whatever the correct term is) Splashes and got a fairly expected litter. Both parents carry c so I kept the best PEW doe in the litter for use in one of my PEW lines. The only thing is..... she's not PEW anymore. I haven't had a pink-eyed Splash yet, only black, ruby or odd-eye.

What do the more experienced Splash breeders think? This doe's eyes are definitely pink and not ruby, and she is just as white as a PEW except for her subtle splashes. I only noticed the splashing when I had her in the light box for the photo shoot. No new doe to breed back to great-great-granddaddy unless I figure out what she is.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely! Sure looks like yellow splashed to me. The color gets deeper with age. Nice looking mousie, overall.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

She's super, Congrats!


----------

